# "More please"



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

It was a rainy day so I taught Gibson to ask politely for more treats. I thought it might be appreciated here.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cute!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is hilarious! How smart!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love it!!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is just precious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Boy Gibbs!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love it!! How cute. And what a smart boy!


----------



## foxy6126 (Sep 9, 2013)

Too Cute!!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

That's cute!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Gibson-he's so adorable.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Love it! Pretty dog!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's great, but how do you stop him? I don't think many goldens would voluntarily stop.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ha! That was cute!


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I do have to take the button away or he would go on and on.


----------

